# Pumping issue with an FX5



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

hey i recently bought an FX5 from a garage sale for 60bucks...they owner said it is good and is still working...he also said any problem and i can return back to him.

i plugged it in the wall and it ran for like 5 minutes...then everything stop...the pump stopped running. then i pulled the plug and pluged it back in and it worked again for 5-10minutes...then i stoped again...anyone know the problem?


----------



## supadave (Jun 19, 2007)

I don't think there's anything wrong with your filter. The FX5 is designed to automatically purge itself of trapped air or gases. Just leave it plugged in. When you first start it up.... it will run for a couple minutes and then it will stop for about two minutes and purge the air. After about two minutes, it will automatically start back up. It is designed to do this about every 24 hours.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

*supadave*

Are you SURE? anyone else have any opinion on this??


----------



## seerstower (Nov 13, 2008)

Most people don't know that the Fluval FX5 has a microchip in the pump that helps regulate the efficiency of the filter.

When the filter is first started, it will run for a few minutes, then turn itself off to allow air bubbles to escape and be purged. The pump will *automatically* start itself back up after another minute or two. Most people can't figure that out because they unplug it and plug it back in after it shuts off - thus restarting it from the beginning and shutting off after another couple minutes of running.

So, the answer: when it stops, don't unplug it, just give it a couple minutes. You'll see it start back up and blow tons of air out of the system.


----------



## mikmaze (Feb 6, 2006)

as seer tower said, plug it in and leave it plugged in......... it will start back up. designed to do this for the exact reason stated.


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

So does it do this EVERY couple of mins? or like every 24 hours or something?

this help a lot. thanks guys


----------



## mikmaze (Feb 6, 2006)

afgter initial purge, the unit will do this on a once a day basis, same time each day so if you care to not be around, you can set it by unplug, re plug at the desired time of day to do it.


----------



## AquaTester55 (Aug 16, 2006)

Leave it plugged in.

When you first start the filter, it will run for roughly 2 minutes, then shut off for two minutes, then it will turn back on and turn off again for two minutes in 24 hours. It will keep cycling every 24 hours for 2 minutes after that.


----------



## AquaTester55 (Aug 16, 2006)

So what was the out come?


----------



## khaki (Jan 12, 2008)

it works! thanks guys!


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

You just got the deal of the century on that filter, congrats! What a steal, wish i could find another for that price.


----------

